# emergency questions!



## 19767 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello All, the following are some questions I need answered ASAP. I am under 70 lbs. in weight due to this condition and so every day COUNTS...I must be able to eat! I would really appreciate your help!Questions on non-absorbable anti-biotics for SIBO:If you have been diagnosed with SIBO and have taken non-absorbable anti-biotics:1) did it help you? signifigantly? short term and/or long term?2) any negative symptoms from taking it? If so, what were they?3) did you take pro-biotics along with the anti-biotic? what kind? what dose?4) did you take the pro-biotics at the same time with the anti-biotic or different times in the day?5) what was the anti-biotic you took?Thank you.


----------

